# 26 March - Big Cobe Hits The Deck @ OIP



## Lucky Pink Bucket (Jun 24, 2010)

Details on the Emerald Coast Pier Fishing Forum...


----------



## Remy (Dec 28, 2010)

Damn, now thats a ling!!!!!!!!


----------



## GrayMan (Mar 17, 2011)

Nice!!!


----------



## Domtasc (Sep 18, 2009)

Great fish. I've yet to catch one.


----------



## Tkiller (Jan 15, 2009)

thats a stud for sure


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

Oh Yeah !!!!!!!!


----------



## gbliz (Jan 13, 2011)

awesome fish,,,what did it weigh


----------



## Lucky Pink Bucket (Jun 24, 2010)

I'm not positive since I was only a bystander. I believe someone on the ECPFF said the official weight was 90.2lbs.


----------



## REDFISH KING (May 9, 2009)

Yeah thats a nice one there....:thumbup:


----------

